# Q: Cats + Pee + Hardwood Floors?



## mineko012 (Apr 22, 2004)

My cats had a habit of going to the bathroom along the wall of the living room, on our carpet. Foward a few months later: We're fixing up the house.

We've already ripped out the carpets, and underneath were hardwood floors. The hardwood floors were poorly sealed (they had been partially sanded them down, then gave up and put in carpets), so I'm pretty sure that the cat's tinkie seeped into the hardwood underneath the carpet.

My question is: will they still go to the bathroom in their livingroom corner after the hardwood floors are re-sanded down, and re-coated with the poly-something? Will they be able to smell that they've gone there before and go there again?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't know, but a simple solution would be "Simple Solution" or "Nature's Miracle" or other enzyme cat urine cleaner.  

And check out these articles:

http://www.ehow.com/how_2700_remove-cat-urine.html
http://www.cozycatfurniture.com/cat_new ... ter10.html
http://www.planeturine.com/dsp_hardwood.cfm


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Before sanding and sealing I would douse the area with Nature's Miracle, allow it to sink in and air dry (this may take a few days). That will hopefully take care of any lingering scent. I wouldn't rely on the poly alone to seal in the stink.


----------

